# Opinions on these banners please!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, I've been trying to come up with a nice banner/signature to put on my website, these are what I've come up with so far. So which do you like better?

#1 ;









#2 ;









#3 ;


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the second one, but with the shadows behind the script, it is a little hard to read.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I also like the second one the best but the second line of wording is exremely hard to read - especially for us older people - LOL!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'll take the shadows from behind the script. I thought it would be hard to read but I just wanted to try it. Although I have to say I kinda like the third one the best. :wink:

And what do you like about that one? And what do you dislike about the others?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay #2 Replacement.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks alot better. I like the third one also, but for some reason I like the 2nd one the best.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alot better! Looks wonderful!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the first one but they are all nice!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I vote number 1


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the first one but add in the purebred and grade part just like you did in the correction of the second one and you will be set - but thats my oppion.

THe third one is to distracting in my oppion.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

They're all nice, but my favorite would be the third one with the writing like the revised second one. It might be a little easier to read if the writing was not in script, but printed. JMO


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Ilike number one best too but two iis more informative- I wonder if you added the extra words to number one whether it would be too busy to read easily. I like number one because it has a glow to it.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Changed my mind - I like number two best.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoops! I forgot to add the writing on the first one! I can't believe I did that! :shock: I'll put back on tomorrow! Thanks for the input! I think I'll go with #2. But I may make some more sometime! :roll: I get bored being sick and at home! :wink:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you get to feeling better...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks I hope I do to! I've been at home ALL week! 

I could also combine backgrounds, fonts, and stuff like that if anyone has any suggestions. :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the first on the best


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hhmm.....I think I'm going to combine #1 and #2 and see what you guys think okay? Man I AM bored!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I like #3 the best.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Ozarksvalley! You're the first person who likes that one the best! For some reason that is my favorite, but I keep finding things about the others that I like too! Ugh! :roll:


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL They're all pretty! I love how Lyric looks like she is looking up at the words.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Well here's two more.

#4 ;









#5 ;









I'm going to make myself choose soon though. Unless of course I find the perfect background! :roll:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: #5


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

I vote for #5, too!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

#5! Visually speaking, I would condense your lettering on the Purebred & grade, it could be a little more centered. Perhaps even on one line? Puerbred & Grade a smaller font then Nubians underneath?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah #5 and make Purebred & Grade on the same line then Nubians underneath so that your loction doesn't look squashed at the bottom.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I'll try. 

Edit: Okay, how's this!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I like that last one


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Out of these, the first one (from the perspective of a former Journalism student) has the most eye appeal, without being over bearing, hard to read, or the pictures being extremely huge, etc...One thing I would change is to put one animal infront of the border, and one behind. Just to juggle it up a bit.

The second one could be improved, not necessarily by taking out the shadows, but by lightening it, and bringing them down vertically a bit (slanting them) so they aren't directly behind the other words. On that one, make the pictures smaller as well, just because the shadowing is already adding more 'wow' factor to the image. 

The third one could be spiced up by varying the wording a bit more, and instead of "cutting out" the words...perhaps put light colored wording in there instead atleast in one of the boxes; make the wording slightly smaller too in the boxes, so it doesn't have the appearance that they 'fall out' of the box-this will help to make them stand out more as well. Again, make your photos a bit smaller here, and maybe move them inside the perimeter, because the boxes puts more 'clutter' and you WANT empty space in a banner (or whatever you are working on)...it gives a break from all the 'action' in it.


----------

